# IBS came out of nowhere, can it just disapear out of nowhere



## alikeith (May 21, 2002)

HI,I am 29 and started suffering from IBS about 1 1/2 years ago. It makes my life unbearable. It just cam out of nowhere. Will it ever go away? i dont wantto be one of these people who suffer for years with it. I have ben having really bad bouts of it at work and dont know what to do. I finally had to tell the girl i sat next to, so she would not wonder why i would keep getting up and leaving my desk. Sometimes i have to go 4 times in a matter of minutes. It is so embaresing. I am worried that my other co-workers will start to wonder what is going on. I am afraid to be in a room alone with somenone, for fear of getting gas. I no my worrying makes it worse. I cant help it though. I am afraid to go places and do things for fear of not having a restroom close by. We had a meeting at work and 15 minutes into it i had to get up and leave due to my stomach. I cannot take it anymore. help!!!!alison


----------



## baxter (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi,I too suffer from very bad IBS. And I was wondering how you cope with it? Your post sounds just like me. But I think I might be a bit worse then you. I have the same problem with meetings, and going places first thing in the morning. And not having a bathroom near by. Or going somewhere in a car. Or being in a store without a bathroom. The IBS is also taking over my life. It's all I think about. I even have a roll of toilet paper in each car I own. It's not good. Have you ever taken Lotronex? I did and it worked for me. But they took it off the market 2 years ago. But are bring it back. Thank God!! I'm going for counseling and seeing a psychologist for my anxiety and panic attacks which are both mainly brought on by the IBS. I'm getting by for now but it sure isn't easy. What can I say but to hang there and try the Lotronex when it come's out. Good Luck! You came to the right place for support.


----------



## ReNeE29710 (Sep 21, 2002)

hi i've had IBS for a couple of years now it seems to be getting worse and worse everyday especially when i'm stressed out.i don't know how to deal w/ the pain w/out going crazy. so if anyone could give me advice on how 2 deal w/ pain w/out going crazy let me know i would appreciate it very much.thanx,Renee


----------



## Dane3 (Aug 26, 2002)

Alikeith Iï¿½ve had IBS for 18 years now. Just out of curiosity, before your IBS first came on, were you canceling out the urge to go to the bathroom? I think thatï¿½s what initially brought my IBS on. Then I found a job where I could relieve myself from gas whenever I needed to and also was able to run to the bathroom without anyone knowing. I got much better and, even though I wasnï¿½t perfectly normal, I basically had it under control. I got laid off from that job and now Iï¿½m back to where I was 18 years ago because I found myself canceling the urge to relieve myself, just as before.It makes me wonder; If a person is always canceling the urge to go to the bathroom or even pass gas.... wouldnï¿½t that confuse the brain... and wouldnï¿½t that mess up the natural motility the colon is supposed to have?Just thinking out loud, but I really believe thatï¿½s what messed me up.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Dane3, my boyfriend doesn't have ibs but he said when he was a boy he used to put off going to the loo and he developed severe constipation. Th doc got onto it quickly and made him sit on hte loo every day at the same time for 10 minutes until he retrained himself. He still has a few probs but he believes because he caught it in time he saved himself from a lot of tummy troubles later on. He's been attempting to train me and it works (if I keep the stress down). For the person who posted this thread, I have read that ibs can get better over time, especially if you work on anxiety. Some people have reported waking up one day and it was gone for good....wierd!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been to a doctor that is willing to do something other than send you home with instructions to eat more fiber??You should find such a doctor. There are a number of treatments you can try. IBS can appear out of the blue (most commonly after having some sort of GI illness) and in some cases it does disappear.If you do not want to suffer with it for years you need to find someone who will treat you. I also suggest checking out the Cog. Behav. and Hypnotherapy section of the board.These treatment modalities can in some cases cause long-term changes in symptoms. I did CBT in 1998 and the IBS got much better and is still to this day much better.K.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Ali,I'm sorry it is getting you down. It has a habit of doing that. I too have had IBS-D for years. I am better now than I have been in a long time. Do you take any meds for your IBS? Do you see a GI? If not, you should very soon. I am no longer on any meds. I eat a high fiber cereal in the morning and take calcium twice a day with meals. This helps a lot. I still have some morning anxiety because mornings are my very worst time of the day but not nearly as bad as I used to. I still worry about the availability of a bathroon when I go out but I think that will probably be with me forever







. Anyone who has or had IBS will have that feeling forever I think.I wish I could give you some advice that will fix it for you. I will say a prayer for you. I think you need some peace inside yourself and that will help with your worry.Be upfront with your co workers. Let them know you have IBS. Some people are just jerks but others are very understanding and will work with you on it which takes so much of the stress off of you that that may be all you need to calm down.I know it's hard but try to incorporate a sense of humor into it also. Humor seems to help you from going nuts!I was a stay at home mom for years and then when I went to work was when my IBS started. I have worked three jobs since going back out into the working world and have been upfront with my co-workers each time and I have had nothing but positive experiences from be truthful.Give it a try, it may help bunches.Keep us posted on how your doing.Jleigh


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Renee,I don't know your situation but maybe some of the advice I gave Ali could help you too?You both are at a good place to get advice. There are so many wonderful people on this board that can really help you.I will also say a prayer for you Renee. It is a tough way to live isn't it? God BlessJleigh


----------



## alikeith (May 21, 2002)

HI,I saw a doctor a few monthes back and they told me to take a fiber supplement. I also have an anti-spasmatic that i actually have not tried yet. I really would like to see someone else regarding this. How do i know somethng else is not wrong with me besides IBS? Could i have a virus or bacterial infection? It all started after i went on a trip to CA and got a sever case o D. After that i have had problems. I know anxiety is an issue that i need to deal with to. I try to tell myself i will be ok, but that just doesn't work. I am at the end of my rope.Alikeith


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the time there isn't anything like a chronic infection to be causing the symptoms.Usually what happens is you get a ye olde standard GI flu or food poisoning and the fall out of your body fighting that off causes the long term symptoms. The bacteria/virus that started it is long gone.Now you can get C. dif infections AFTER taking antibiotics and sometimes that will go on for some time, but that is a problem after antibiotics, not the usual state of affairs.In people with IBS symptoms if you do a full screening (X-rays, stool samples, scopes, blood tests) the VAST majority do not have ANYthing else that explains away the symptoms.This and excessive testing tends to make IBS much worse tends to have some doctors do the less is more approach unless you have certain "red flag" symptoms. Generally if you have an ongoing bacterial infection you will have other symptoms of that (fever, altered blood counts, bloody stools) not just ye olde chronic diarrhea.Some symptoms that indicate you need more testing.Bloody stools Pain that wakes you up from a sound sleepInexplicable weight loss (eat like sumo wrestler look like gymnist)AnemiaElevated ESR in your blood tests (indicates inflamation/infection somewhere in the body).K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I hope "IBs" can disappear out of nowhere, k. Keeping my fingers crossed. Please pray for me


----------



## oXoMaNdAdAwNxOx (Sep 23, 2002)

Ive been used to getting sick everytime i eat since i was way little. I just now went to the doctor.. friday I turn 19 in less than a week and i cant even remember not having to deal with this. He is pretty sure i have it and put me on Dicyclomine and its really helped a lot. Ive been on it 4 days and i havent gotten sick yet after eating. It like im normal again. I hope it goes away. I go in for a Barium xray oct 7th. Are there any other ways to treat it besides this medicine? I have to take my pills 4 times a day.. every day. Its worth it to keep my stomach from hurting, but is there another way so im not on pills the rest of my life????


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Ali,Getting a second opinion is always a good idea. Believe me, I learned that the hard way.I don't know if H Pylori would be something to look in to or not--I don't think it would hurt to do that. They tested me for it and I had not been on any trips. I didn't have it but they made me take Flagyl anyway just for precaution.Jleigh


----------



## goodthings (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello I am new to the site. Found all of these posts very interesting. I am not sure whether or not I have IBS and waiting for results of tests and seeing a consultant (live in UK0. I am a female of 56 who is overweight and trying to get slim. I always had good health except for nose problems. Because of the sinus problems I was given many anti biotics, ibuprofen and steroids over many years. Then a few months ago I had some raw garlic and got an awful stomach for about a week. A few weeks later I took a capsule form of a medicine I have taken on and off for ages - with no problem before - and got an awful stomach before. When I say stomach I mean belly, below navel in middle. It felt twisted, cramped, knotted. After a bit I was quesy and then it got worse.

I was in agony with it. Painkillers do not work. First doctor said it was an ulcer and gave me proton pump inhitor which I took for a few days and it seemed to help but then had to stop as it gave me bad migraines. Then was put on anti bacterials which were a waste of time. Then zantac. Could not work out if they helped or not.

For past five weeks have had days were I am fine but feel a bit delicate there. Other days where it feels a bit knotted and twisted. Other days were the pain is very twisted and knotted and severe. Some days I get diarrhea. I watch what I eat. There is no blood, no being sick, sometimes feel a bit sick.

I eat live yoghurt every day as this can help to keep gut healthy though you ought to have a PRO biotic too then such as banana or a tiny bit of onion to help make the live yoghurt work. Any responses would be appreciated.

Incidentally I do not have any confidence or anxiety problems.


----------

